# USRT Product Release ::: Innovate Open Tune Diagnostic System.



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

USRT is proud to announce ...
*Innovate Open Tune Diagnostic System*








*About the Innovative Open Tune (OT-1) Diagnostic System*
The OpenTune interface allows high speed data logging from any car, truck, and SUV made since 1996, and integrates with Innovate air/fuel meters and other modular tuning system (MTS) components. As more and more people are using modern electronics to tune their late-model cars, trucks, or SUVs, demand is growing for tools that offer full scan and diagnostic capabilities. The Innovate OpenTune system offers just that, combining affordability and ease of use with professional-quality data rates, parameter selections, and analysis capabilities.
*Abilities of the OT-1 System*
Car computers these days are connected to hundreds of sophisticated sensors. The OT-1 allows you to “open” any car’s computer, and directly see what these sensors are measuring. Users can select up to 16 channels from hundreds of available parameters, and log the data 12 times per second. Users can also record up to 28 conditions, states, and codes as “status” channels, and reset check engine lights and other trouble codes.
• Select and log any 16 of hundreds of available parameters. 
• “Fast packet” logging (12 samples/second on all channels) for fully-synchronous high-speed data. 
• Includes industry-leading LogWorks 3.0 engine analysis software with user-customizable skins and real time horsepower and torque calculators. 
• Fully compliant with the Innovate Modular Tuning System (MTS). Log directly into LogWorks or into a DL-32, while integrating wideband air/fuel ratio sensors, accelerometers, thermocouples, and other sensors. 
• Display and clear any trouble codes. 
• Display live data on Innovate XD-16 gauges or LogWorks 3.0 PC application.
*Custom Tune & Shop Friendly*
Since many top tuners already use Innovate tools, the OpenTune system allows street customers to email a log file to their tuner if they develop a problem or have a question. In conjunction with the powerful LogWorks software, tuners can also collaborate with other tuners by exchanging log files to get help with tuning challenges. The OT-1 works on every vehicle manufactured since 1996, making it the first available high-speed scanner/logger for many makes, including Subaru*, Chrysler*, Mitsubishi*, Honda*, Toyota*, and Nissan*, as well as being the most powerful and affordable scanner available for Ford* and GM* applications.
*MSRP: $149.00.* _much more affordable than other datalogging systems on the market!_
*To order or for more information, please email us at [email protected] or feel free to call the shop at 856.323.8283. Don't miss out on this amazing opportunity to get one of the best new products on the market.*


----------

